# Microsoft executive to 'always-online' Xbox critics: 'Deal with it'



## Yoburi (Apr 8, 2013)

> Following speculation that Microsoft’s hotly rumored next-generation console might feature an "always-online" requirement for its customers, one Microsoft executive has taken to the Internet in an attempt to make his case for this controversial sort of digital rights management (DRM). Or, rather, Microsoft Studios creative director Adam Orth told always-online’s detractors that they should just "deal with it."
> 
> "Sorry, I don't get the drama around having an 'always on'console," Orth tweeted early Friday morning. "Every device now is ‘always on’. That's the world we live in. #dealwithit"
> 
> ...



First EA now we got the new XBOX so far the PS4 is waayyy ahead in this race just by not being assholes... hope this is just a rumor and nothing more but you never know these days.



> "Sometimes the electricity goes out. I will not purchase a vacuum cleaner," Orth said in response. "The mobile phone reception in the area I live in is spotty and unreliable. I will not buy a mobile phone."


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

This was already posted in the PS4 vs. 720 thread, it was a troll orchestrated by Orth and Heir (not the first one), and it's not confirmation of anything.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5cu5BRZc3M8[/YOUTUBE]

Poor Hitler his bunker don't have internet what the fuck he is going to play now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2013)

Good I hope it is a troll.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 8, 2013)

so what their saying is whenever my internet goes out and I want to play xbox next gen my console will brick?
assuming this is a troll of course


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 8, 2013)

It was not a troll

Orth was conversing with someone who's supposedly a close friend of his, and he gave his opinion on always online, to which his friend replied with "what about people that live in rural areas?" Orth's responses were something like "why would I live there?" And when he apologized and said he was trolling that's what that referred to. The "deal with it" and the "why would I live there" remarks. Not his opinion on always online.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah saying this was a troll is just Mircosoft's damage control, you don't lock up your twitter because of a joke.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 8, 2013)

Troll or not he is going to share the fate of John Riccitiello CEO of EA soon i hope.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2013)

There's a rumor he got fired


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2013)

He damn should be.

//HbS


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2013)

I know the guy scrambled to have his twitter protected and is being very mindful


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Did someone say troll?!


----------



## Mexicano27 (Apr 8, 2013)

While the entire thing strikes me as pretty funny, I do hope it's not true. Not even planning on buying nextbox, either.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know how anyone can think this is a troll, at least not a troll on Microsofts part. Someones getting fired.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2013)

Succeeded in making me lol.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2013)

It's such a shame "Sweet Billy" had such a promising career


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 8, 2013)

I heard Xbox 720p needs kinnect something? Isn?t it a camera/movement related software/device?

If so, that would explain why they may want to have 24/7 online for xbox 720p.

Data monitoring...


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 8, 2013)

Why does Microsoft want to be bankrupt?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2013)

fucking awesome lol.

i going to sig it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I heard Xbox 720p needs kinnect something? Isn?t it a camera/movement related software/device?
> 
> If so, that would explain why they may want to have 24/7 online for xbox 720p.
> 
> Data monitoring...


Kinnect is basicly a 3D camera that is constantly scanning your entire room. I don't like that. Appereantly it is fucking capable of recognizing brands of drinks or books or whatever on a shelf/desk that is in it's view. Call me paranoid... not gonna let that kind of tech into my house.

//HbS


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I heard Xbox 720p needs kinnect something? Isn?t it a camera/movement related software/device?
> 
> If so, that would explain why they may want to have 24/7 online for xbox 720p.
> 
> Data monitoring...



I've only read up about it working with a new Kinect O_o

RE the always on stuff. I'm fine with it.



Hunted by sister said:


> Kinnect is basicly a 3D camera that is constantly scanning your entire room. I don't like that. Appereantly it is fucking capable of recognizing brands of drinks or books or whatever on a shelf/desk that is in it's view. Call me paranoid... not gonna let that kind of tech into my house.
> 
> //HbS



It's a fantastic piece of hardware. If you're scared about something like that then I take it you don't have a facebook account?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2013)

little nin said:


> It's a fantastic piece of hardware. If you're scared about something like that then I take it you don't have a facebook account?


Oh yes, it is come great tech! However there are currently no good uses for it. All Kinect games are shitty. And for god's sake, if I wanted to dance, I wouldn't be playing video games. 

I do have a Facebook account, but there are no personal info on it, except my date of birth and country. And while we're here, why did Facebook convert my "Petersaber" to "Peter Saber"? 

Anyway, always on is always a bad idea. It's yet another link in a chain that can fail. Even if our Internet connection is fine, what about their servers? Remember Diablo 3? Sim City 2013? Star Wars The Old Republic? I don't trust my Internet provider, and I sure as hell don't trust 

When Xbox720p comes out, 10 million people (number taken out of my ass) will plug it in at the same time, their servers will get hammered! Imagine what happens if their servers fry like that. Great businness strategy, eh? It will result in disappointement and mass returns.

//HbS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 9, 2013)

every time i read someone post that they're fine with always online, my soul dies a little


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope this shit is true. Bankrupcy is a nice lesson to these dickheads.

I will buy this shitbox if they are willing to install a fiber optic connection my house with no data caps and they should pay the bill monthly.

Otherwise, go deal with my hairy anus. #dealwithhairyanus


----------



## Naruto (Apr 9, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I hope this shit is true. Bankrupcy is a nice lesson to these dickheads.



Microsoft isn't going to go bankrupt anytime soon, even if the new xbox tanks.

But I'm sure they won't enjoy losing the console race before it starts.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 9, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Why does Microsoft want to be bankrupt?



They've got too much money, nowhere left to store it all.



Naruto said:


> Microsoft isn't going to go bankrupt anytime soon, even if the new xbox tanks.
> 
> But I'm sure they won't enjoy losing the console race before it starts.



If this rumor is true, even the Wii U will be more successful. 

A terrifying thought.


----------

